
How Teams Choose Language - codermobile
http://www.yusufaytas.com/teams-choose-language/
======
arnon
In my experience, it's not just one language. A lot of products are built in a
variety of languages, based on what the need is.

Python for testing, Haskell for static testing, C++ for high-performance low-
level stuff, Lex & Yacc for, well, lexing, etc.

------
PaulHoule
Often there is legacy code around which forces the decision, at least
partially.

------
josephinestone
I partially agree with this because there are companies which chose the
language after a critical evaluation. Jet Chose F#

